# William Tong



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 2, 2007)

William Tong, English Puritan (June 1662 -- March 21, 1727) was a friend and biographer of Matthew Henry, as well as a noted minister in his own right. He wrote the annotations on Hebrews and Revelation, which appear in Matthew Henry's Commentary. He preached funeral sermons for Matthew Henry and Samuel Slater.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

William Tong's commentary on Hebrews

William Tong's commentary on Revelation


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 20, 2007)

William Tong died 280 years ago on March 21, 1727.


----------

